# Jobs in Goa?



## Lotssss (May 13, 2015)

I want to go/move to Goa, and was wondering are there any techniques for finding or getting a job there? What's the best thing to go for, and is anyone already working out there that can give me some help and advice?


----------



## depenbose (Jul 8, 2015)

Goa such a nice place. and Goa frames in sea beach. and top choice in tour and traveling. So you can search related this industry.


----------



## sastroke (Aug 17, 2015)

try some tourism related course of study! and look for some jobs like travel advisor or tour co-ordinator! unlike its name, it has huge role in event management kinda stuffs! and can easily get you enough money to make a living in goa.


----------

